# Search's 30 second restriction



## lsp

I'm simply curious...

_Why_ are searches restricted to every 30 seconds? In a couple of searches this morning, when I got no results, I realized I misspelled a word or could have chosen a more specific parameter, so I quickly edited and re-submit, but each time I had to wait 30 seconds. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Lsp,

I too was simply curious, never having encountered such a restriction.  I just did two totally distinct searches, about 5 seconds apart, with no difficulties.

Can you give the step-by-step process you used, and tell us what error message you received?

thanks,
cuchu


----------



## lsp

Thanks for replying, C. I used the Advanced Search. Do you need more detail?

This is the message:
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 23 seconds.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I get the same message all the time. Maybe since you're a moderator, Cuchu, you have no search restrictions?

*Bien*


----------



## cuchuflete

That may well be the case.  I'll try it with a forero identity.

Top of head guess:  The advanced searches are potentially cpu intensive.  Mike may have changed the configuration to reduce the load on the old server, and then consciously or unconciously not changed it when the new one was installed.

That's just a guess.  

I'll get back to you with more fact when I have it.

Thanks for the alert,
cuchu


PS- You were correct about mod and forero responses being different.  I just got the "please wait 19 seconds" screen.  Is this a major problem, or just small nuisance value?


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> That may well be the case.  I'll try it with a forero identity.
> 
> Top of head guess:  The advanced searches are potentially cpu intensive.  Mike may have changed the configuration to reduce the load on the old server, and then consciously or unconciously not changed it when the new one was installed.


 I vaguely recall that this was the reason. And yes, moderators are exempt. 

EDIT:





			
				Mike in another thread said:
			
		

> Yes, this is new. Some search engines have been requesting too many search pages, and that has caused server problems. That's why I implemented this.
> 
> I didn't really think that anyone would notice... Is 15 seconds too short? I can easily lower it to 10 seconds if it will help.



Jana


----------



## Bienvenidos

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> That may well be the case.  I'll try it with a forero identity.
> 
> Top of head guess:  The advanced searches are potentially cpu intensive.  Mike may have changed the configuration to reduce the load on the old server, and then consciously or unconciously not changed it when the new one was installed.
> 
> That's just a guess.
> 
> I'll get back to you with more fact when I have it.
> 
> Thanks for the alert,
> cuchu
> 
> 
> PS- You were correct about mod and forero responses being different.  I just got the "please wait 19 seconds" screen.  Is this a major problem, or just small nuisance value?



I would say that it's extremely annoying....just because if I'm searching for past threads to help a forero/a, it will eventually take me ten minutes to do so.  

Nuisance - yes 
Can I live with it - I guess 
Would I be happy if it could be removed without causing a problem with the server - Of course    



*Bien*


----------



## cuchuflete

How about some horse-trading Bien?  You persuade all the foreros to post context in thread openers, and I'll lobby for a shorter interval!!


----------



## Bienvenidos

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> How about some horse-trading Bien?  You persuade all the foreros to post context in thread openers, and I'll lobby for a shorter interval!!


    Fine with me.  Okay, I'll go make the campaign stickers.   What's a good slogan...how does "¡Más contexto, más contento!" sound to you???    

*Bien*


----------



## lsp

Nuisance, nothing more. As I said I was curious and I suspected it might have been server load. If it had no effect on performance, it would have been nice to do away with the restriction.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Fine with me.  Okay, I'll go make the campaign stickers.   What's a good slogan...how does "¡Más contexto, más contento!" sound to you???
> 
> *Bien*



Wonderful slogan!

There's also "Duda sin contexto, !hilo hediondo!"


----------



## Bienvenidos

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Wonderful slogan!
> 
> There's also "Duda sin contexto, !hilo hediondo!"



Me parece muy bien. 

*Bien*


----------



## fenixpollo

This limitation has been in effect since I joined the forum, by the way.


----------



## KateNicole

I understand making users wait 30 seconds between posts to deter spamming, but I don't understand why we have to wait 30 seconds between forum searches. I don't see what difference it could make to WR if we search continuously without waiting 30 seconds.  Just curious. 
Thanks


----------



## Metztli

I didn't know it was a rule of the forum, I always thought it has to do with the system operation...


----------



## KateNicole

I don't know if it's a rule, but whatever it is, I just don't understand it.  It annoys me because sometimes when I search a forum for a particular word and nothing turns up, I try to modify the search, but I always have to wait, and I just don't understand why.  Wow, that was a long sentence.


----------



## KateNicole

I am so sorry; I hadn't realized that someone had asked this and the the post is directly below mine!  Whoops . . . feel free to delte, mods.


----------



## geve

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> This limitation has been in effect since I joined the forum, by the way.


From what I recall, there was a limitation, but it used to be shorter (10 seconds maybe?)

I remember noticing that it was set to 30 seconds when there were these server problems. I assumed it would get back to normal after Mike fixed the problems, but indeed it hasn't. 

It is especially annoying when you make stupid typos while typing your request, and then the server gives you 28 seconds to teach you to think twice before hitting the "search" key


----------



## Philippa

geve said:
			
		

> From what I recall, there was a limitation, but it used to be shorter (10 seconds maybe?)
> I remember noticing that it was set to 30 seconds when there were these server problems. I assumed it would get back to normal after Mike fixed the problems, but indeed it hasn't.
> It is especially annoying when you make stupid typos while typing your request, and then the server gives you 28 seconds to teach you to think twice before hitting the "search" key


Hello Geve
Yes it was 10 seconds before (waiting between searches). Since then I have learned to not click 'new posts' so often, but as you say when you do a normal search, and then think of a way to refine it as it is searching, it, a bit annoyingly, 'teaches you to think twice before hitting search'!!
(Oh, and it still gives the weird 'floodsabsorptions' message thingy in Spanish)
Please can we have it back to 10 seconds, Mike? (or 15 even.....What can I barter with?!!)
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

> What can I barter with?!



Have you given due consideration to dark chocolate?


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

Yes. It used to be 10 seconds up until the last server upgrade.... or coincidentally around the same time. I personally would love to have it back down at 10secs as sometimes when I'm going through the forum looking for interesting posts, i click the "new posts" button so many times! At peak times, new threads are opened at an alarming rate and one refresh per 30 secs isn't really suffcient.... on the other hand, when i do stop to consider a thread, I most certainly need more than 30 secs to read/think/respond... so it all depends i suppose...

Tatz.


----------



## Fernando

I think the Search process is machine-consuming. I use to visit a forum which removed the Search capabilities altogether. I think 30 seconds is OK.

For the stickers I would propose:

Un hilo sin contexto es un hilo funesto. / Sin contexto pasaremos de ti sin más pretexto.

A thread without context will not pass the test.


----------



## fenixpollo

If you give no information, you will get no translation.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Pues, ¿qué pasa? No lo necesitamos, ¿no? Sin la restricción, las búsquedas serían sencillas y no tomarían tanto tiempo como toman ahora. 

Pero, si el servidor necesita tener la restricción.... 


*Bien
---------------------------------
*Alright, what's up? We don't need it, do we? Without the restriction, the searches would be simpler, and they wouldn't take as much time as they do now.

But, if the server needs to have the restriction....

*Bien*


----------



## maxiogee

Context input = meaningful output






​


----------



## Bienvenidos

Bueno, ¡mi firma es perfecta! 

Esperando una respuesta sobre búsquedas.... 

*Bien
---------------------------------
*Okay, my signature is perfect!

Waiting for a response about the search feature...........

*Bien*


----------



## Fernando

Encore...

Contexto, contesto
Sin contexto, protesto
porque no hay pretexto
para la falta de contexto

me exiges tener un sexto
o ser más que ambidextro
o ser más "earn" que Ernesto,
o pertinaz como cabestro

Mi contexto, sin tu contexto
sería a la par funesto,
diabólico, siniestro,
del idioma un secuestro.

En suma, que a mi texto
tu dirías, como Ortega, 
"no es esto, no esto",
"es más, ¡lo detesto!"


----------



## Bienvenidos

También podemos llegar a un acuerdo (to compromise  )
I.E. - keep restriction, lower time?  Although if it could disappear totally... 

*Bien*


----------



## lsp

If you guys decide anything in Spanish, would one of you be so kind as to post it in English, too. Having broached the topic, I'm naturally curious.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Bienvenidos

lsp said:
			
		

> If you guys decide anything in Spanish, would one of you be so kind as to post it in English, too. Having broached the topic, I'm naturally curious.
> Muchas gracias



Hehe, no problem.  It's only fair to post a translation.  I'll go back and add an English translation to any of my Spanish posts.  

*Bien*


----------



## lsp

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hehe, no problem.  It's only fair to post a translation.  I'll go back and add an English translation to any of my Spanish posts.
> 
> *Bien*


No, please don't go to any trouble, just if there's a decision, a consensus, a new question... that kind of thing! Thanks, though!


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks to all of you for your patience and being reasonable about the way you asked for information and changes.
In view of your enthusiastic efforts to elicit context, and help the forums run better, Mike has reduced the interval to 10 seconds.

thanks again,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you for your patience and being reasonable about the way you asked for information and changes.
> In view of your enthusiastic efforts to elicit context, and help the forums run better, Mike has reduced the interval to 10 seconds.
> 
> thanks again,
> Cuchu


Thanks, Mike, and everyone else in this thread!


----------



## Tatzingo

Thank you Mike!!

Tatz.


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡Tengamos una fiesta!  ¡¡Muchas gracias Mike!!    

*Bien*


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

Yes, I've changed it!  Glad to help (as long as the server can handle the load). 

Mike


----------

